# Recommendation for Server Virtualization



## nabioullinr (Apr 19, 2010)

I am planning on setting up a small FreeBSD server at home, which will generally have minimal usage (for now ntp, dns, dhcp, http, samba, and ssh for rsync), with a software RAID-1 and Ethernet link aggregation. I don't explicitly need virtualization, but I am thinking of it for flexibility. Any suggestions on which scheme and specific virtualization platform to use?


----------



## phoenix (Apr 19, 2010)

If you just want to isolate services from one another, then look into jails(8).

If you want to isolate things even more, with separate network stacks in each jail, then look into vimage().

Both of the above run on a single FreeBSD kernel (although each jail can run the userland of a different version of FreeBSD).

If you want to run different OSes, then look into VirtualBox, which is available in ports at emulators/virtualbox-ose.


----------



## jdereus (Apr 20, 2010)

For flexibility and testing, have a look at Ezjail - my favorite jail administration tool. This allows you to package, update and run software in a sandboxed environment.

homepage:
http://erdgeist.org/arts/software/ezjail/

new features of ezjail 3.1 (i.e. multiple 'flavors')
http://erdgeist.org/arts/software/ezjail/#Changelog


----------

